# Tivo Desktop Software and direct show dump conversion



## tgillispie (Apr 7, 2017)

Hello,

Ever since I bought a Tivo Roamio DVR and after I have transferred the video file from my Tivo to my computer(running windows 10 professional) and I have converted them from the .tivo format to MPEG using direct show dump with .netframework 1.1 since direct show dump requires .net framework 1.1, the video file when recorded on basic channels ie NBC, CBS, FOX and I try to watch it on my computer the file is just audio. No video.

Has anyone else had this issue and found a solution?

I have tried several alternatives to Tivo Desktop and they all have the same exact problem. Is this a windows 10 issue?



Any suggestions/fixes would be greatly appreciated.



Thanks



Tom


----------



## cTwining (Aug 24, 2008)

tgillispie said:


> I have transferred the video file from my Tivo to my computer(running windows 10 professional) and I have converted them from the .tivo format to MPEG using direct show dump
> 
> ...
> 
> on my computer the file is just audio. No video.


You're moving & decoding a TiVo recording to an MPEG file, then attempting to play that file on your PC.

Is that MPEG file in fact broken ? Three ways you could diagnose this are:

Copy the file to a different computer having a known good MPEG player. If it works there, your whole "deliver recording to PC" scheme works.

On your PC, try the free VLC player from videolan[dot]org. (I can't put real links in a post.) I think VLC brings its own codecs with it. It might work where some other player (dependent upon the system's codecs) might fail.
(On my 32-bit Win10 PC, the Windows Media Player cannot even open an *.MPG file. VLC 2.2.4 works.)

Copy a known good MPEG file from some other source to your PC. Can your programs play this file? If so, you could compare that good file with the bad one derived from TiVo. (I don't know whether MediaInfo works on Windows10.)

Carl


----------



## cTwining (Aug 24, 2008)

Apparently MediaArea[dot]net has developed MediaInfo to run on about 19 different operating systems.


----------



## tgillispie (Apr 7, 2017)

cTwining said:


> You're moving & decoding a TiVo recording to an MPEG file, then attempting to play that file on your PC.
> 
> Is that MPEG file in fact broken ? Three ways you could diagnose this are:
> 
> ...


The is not broken. I have re-transfered it many times with the same outcome. I have tried VLC player. Thats what I use as I know windows media player won't work. I have transffered other video files from recorded on ESPN and they work just fine.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

Try switching to TS downloads instead of PS downloads. I had a similar issue when Comcast migrated from MPG to MP4.


----------



## tgillispie (Apr 7, 2017)

reneg said:


> Try switching to TS downloads instead of PS downloads. I had a similar issue when Comcast migrated from MPG to MP4.


Apologies but where do I make that change? Is that in Tivo Desktop or directshow dump?

Thats interesting you mention comcast. I use to have verizon fios but now have comcast. I dont think i had the issue with Fios.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

I don't know where the TS option is located in Tivo Desktop. I switched to kmttg instead of Tivo Desktop a long time ago. You could try downloading in TS format by browsing to https://<tivo ip address> and using your Tivo MAK as a password.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

In Tivo Desktop, you need to enable "Faster Transfer" in settings. No video but only audio is common with MPEG4/h.264 recordings. 
In some cases, the faster transfer was enabled and the same issue for which disabling it helped.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

tgillispie said:


> Apologies but where do I make that change? Is that in Tivo Desktop or directshow dump?


In TiVo Desktop. File - Preferences - Files tab - Check the "Use the fastest method available when transferring files from my TiVo DVR"

Scott


----------



## tgillispie (Apr 7, 2017)

HerronScott said:


> In TiVo Desktop. File - Preferences - Files tab - Check the "Use the fastest method available when transferring files from my TiVo DVR"
> 
> Scott


Scott, are you saying to disable "fastest method available"? Right now currently I have that enabled.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

tgillispie said:


> Scott, are you saying to disable "fastest method available"? Right now currently I have that enabled.


Fastest method is for TS (transport stream, preferred for h.264 recordings), can have no video on regular Mpg2 shows. Unchecking will transfer with PS (Program Stream, MPG2 recordings), h.264 will have no video.


----------



## tgillispie (Apr 7, 2017)

So as a test I unchecked "fastest method available" and I could never get a file to transfer. In tivo desktop manager it would just have the yellow triangle in the progress window and the ETA said unavailable. I tried both a tivo desktop and system reboot and that didn't fix it. I then re-enabled "fastest method" and files began transferring. Has anyone experienced this and gotten file to transfer when "fastest method available" is unchecked?
Also I tried downloading the file as TS instead of PS directly through a browser and had the same issue.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

tgillispie said:


> So as a test I unchecked "fastest method available" and I could never get a file to transfer. In tivo desktop manager it would just have the yellow triangle in the progress window and the ETA said unavailable. I tried both a tivo desktop and system reboot and that didn't fix it. I then re-enabled "fastest method" and files began transferring. Has anyone experienced this and gotten file to transfer when "fastest method available" is unchecked?
> Also I tried downloading the file as TS instead of PS directly through a browser and had the same issue.


So sounds like your downloading the file fine in TS format since you've done bother TiVo Desktop and via the web browser so perhaps your video player doesn't support MPEG4 (although you mentioned VLC which I sure thought supported it)?

Scott


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Have you tried using kmttg to download as transport stream and specifying "Decrypt using tivolibre instead of tivodecode"?


----------



## tgillispie (Apr 7, 2017)

lpwcomp said:


> Have you tried using kmttg to download as transport stream and specifying "Decrypt using tivolibre instead of tivodecode"?


So I tried that and it does the same thing as with Tivo desktop. See uploaded picture.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

tgillispie said:


> So I tried that and it does the same thing as with Tivo desktop. See uploaded picture.


Did you delete the .tivo and the decrypted file before you tried kmttg?


----------



## tgillispie (Apr 7, 2017)

lpwcomp said:


> Did you delete the .tivo and the decrypted file before you tried kmttg?


Yes


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Have you tried pyTivo Desktop?

pyTivo Desktop


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

I have to say that I do have several H.264 .tivo files I have d/l'd from my TiVo that are unplayable. VRD cannot load them at all. Tivolibre supposedly decrypts them but the resulting file cannot played nor can VRD load them either


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

What does MediaInfo say about them? Does it list a list a video stream? Do they have weird specs? (you can copy/paste the MediaInfo here and I can tell if it's got weird specs)


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Spoiler





```
General
ID                                       : 1 (0x1)
Complete name                            : D:\Video\The Ruling Class(1972).TiVo
Format                                   : MPEG-TS
File size                                : 4.36 GiB
Duration                                 : 28 s 777 ms
Overall bit rate mode                    : Variable
Overall bit rate                         : 3 669 kb/s
Movie name                               : 31S OF OSCARnnOn EH
Law rating                               : TV-MA
FileExtension_Invalid                    : ts m2t m2s m4t m4s tmf ts tp trp ty

Video #1
ID                                       : 2103 (0x837)
Menu ID                                  : 1 (0x1)
Format                                   : AVC
Format/Info                              : Advanced Video Codec
Format profile                           : [email protected]
Format settings, CABAC                   : Yes
Format settings, ReFrames                : 4 frames
Codec ID                                 : 27
Duration                                 : 28 s 579 ms
Bit rate mode                            : Constant
Nominal bit rate                         : 20.0 Mb/s
Width                                    : 1 280 pixels
Height                                   : 720 pixels
Display aspect ratio                     : 16:9
Frame rate                               : 59.940 (60000/1001) FPS
Color space                              : YUV
Chroma subsampling                       : 4:2:0
Bit depth                                : 8 bits
Scan type                                : Progressive
Bits/(Pixel*Frame)                       : 0.362

Video #2
ID                                       : 5848 (0x16D8)
Menu ID                                  : 1 (0x1)
Format                                   : AVC
Format/Info                              : Advanced Video Codec
Format profile                           : [email protected]
Format settings, CABAC                   : Yes
Format settings, ReFrames                : 4 frames
Codec ID                                 : 27
Duration                                 : 28 s 779 ms
Bit rate mode                            : Constant
Nominal bit rate                         : 20.0 Mb/s
Width                                    : 1 280 pixels
Height                                   : 720 pixels
Display aspect ratio                     : 16:9
Frame rate                               : 59.940 (60000/1001) FPS
Color space                              : YUV
Chroma subsampling                       : 4:2:0
Bit depth                                : 8 bits
Scan type                                : Progressive
Bits/(Pixel*Frame)                       : 0.362

Audio #1
ID                                       : 2104 (0x838)
Menu ID                                  : 1 (0x1)
Format                                   : AC-3
Format/Info                              : Audio Coding 3
Codec ID                                 : 129
Compression mode                         : Lossy
Encryption                               : Encrypted

Audio #2
ID                                       : 5849 (0x16D9)
Menu ID                                  : 1 (0x1)
Format                                   : AC-3
Format/Info                              : Audio Coding 3
Codec ID                                 : 129
Compression mode                         : Lossy
Encryption                               : Encrypted

Text #1
ID                                       : 2103 (0x837)-CC1
Menu ID                                  : 1 (0x1)
Format                                   : EIA-608
Muxing mode                              : SCTE 128 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info                   : Muxed in Video #1
Duration                                 : 28 s 579 ms
Bit rate mode                            : Constant
Stream size                              : 0.00 Byte (0%)
CaptionServiceName                       : CC1

Text #2
ID                                       : 2103 (0x837)-2
Menu ID                                  : 1 (0x1)
Format                                   : EIA-708
Muxing mode                              : SCTE 128 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info                   : Muxed in Video #1
Duration                                 : 28 s 579 ms
Bit rate mode                            : Constant
Stream size                              : 0.00 Byte (0%)

Text #3
ID                                       : 5848 (0x16D8)-CC1
Menu ID                                  : 1 (0x1)
Format                                   : EIA-608
Muxing mode                              : SCTE 128 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info                   : Muxed in Video #2
Bit rate mode                            : Constant
Stream size                              : 0.00 Byte (0%)
CaptionServiceName                       : CC1

Text #4
ID                                       : 5848 (0x16D8)-1
Menu ID                                  : 1 (0x1)
Format                                   : EIA-708
Muxing mode                              : SCTE 128 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info                   : Muxed in Video #2
Bit rate mode                            : Constant
Stream size                              : 0.00 Byte (0%)

Text #5
ID                                       : 5848 (0x16D8)-4
Menu ID                                  : 1 (0x1)
Format                                   : EIA-708
Muxing mode                              : SCTE 128 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info                   : Muxed in Video #2
Bit rate mode                            : Constant
Stream size                              : 0.00 Byte (0%)

Text #6
ID                                       : 5848 (0x16D8)-6
Menu ID                                  : 1 (0x1)
Format                                   : EIA-708
Muxing mode                              : SCTE 128 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info                   : Muxed in Video #2
Bit rate mode                            : Constant
Stream size                              : 0.00 Byte (0%)
```


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Two video streams. That's unusual. Does the decrypted version also have two video streams?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Decrypted file mediainfo. Sorry it took do long. It wouldn't let me post it inline (too long) and didn't have enough time before I had to leave for poker.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The file says its only 22 seconds long. Is that right?

Have you tried running it through quick stream fix?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> The file says its only 22 seconds long. Is that right?


No. And Windows file explorer says it is 2:28:32.



Dan203 said:


> Have you tried running it through quick stream fix?


Normally, it would be decrypted using VRD QSFix, but VRD can't even load it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Can you upload the original .tivo file here..

Upload Files to VideoReDo

And shoot me a PM with your MAK so I can test it on my end and see if I can figure out what's going on.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Can you upload the original .tivo file here..
> 
> Upload Files to VideoReDo


Um, it's @4.6GB. My upload speed is only 512-1500Kbps


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You can use Tools->Trim & Copy in VideoReDo to grab the first 300MB. That should be plenty.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> You can use Tools->Trim & Copy in VideoReDo to grab the first 300MB. That should be plenty.


Ok. File is uploading as "lpwcomp VRD Sample.TiVo"


----------



## tgillispie (Apr 7, 2017)

Dan203 said:


> What does MediaInfo say about them? Does it list a list a video stream? Do they have weird specs? (you can copy/paste the MediaInfo here and I can tell if it's got weird specs)


Hopefully this is enough info. If not let me know what information you need.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

tgillispie said:


> Hopefully this is enough info. If not let me know what information you need.


Switch to text view and copy/paste the info. I can't see anything from that screen shot.


----------



## tgillispie (Apr 7, 2017)

Dan203 said:


> Switch to text view and copy/paste the info. I can't see anything from that screen shot.


Here's the output.

General
ID : 1 (0x1)
Complete name : C:\Users\TJGillispie\Downloads\kmttg_v2.2q\Super Bowl LI - Patriots vs. Falcons (02_05_2017).ts
Format : MPEG-TS
File size : 36.9 GiB
Duration : 6 h 40 min
Overall bit rate mode : Variable
Overall bit rate : 13.2 Mb/s

Video
ID : 3787 (0xECB)
Menu ID : 1 (0x1)
Format : MPEG Video
Format version : Version 2
Format profile : [email protected]
Format settings, BVOP : No
Format settings, Matrix : Custom
Format settings, GOP : Variable
Codec ID : 2
Duration : 1 h 10 min
Bit rate mode : Variable
Bit rate : 12.2 Mb/s
Maximum bit rate : 20.0 Mb/s
Width : 1 280 pixels
Height : 720 pixels
Display aspect ratio : 16:9
Active Format Description : Full frame 16:9 image
Frame rate : 59.940 (60000/1001) FPS
Color space : YUV
Chroma subsampling : 4:2:0
Bit depth : 8 bits
Compression mode : Lossy
Bits/(Pixel*Frame) : 0.220
Stream size : 6.03 GiB (16%)
Color primaries : BT.709
Transfer characteristics : BT.709
Matrix coefficients : BT.709

Audio
ID  : 3788 (0xECC)
Menu ID : 1 (0x1)
Format : AC-3
Format/Info : Audio Coding 3
Format settings, Endianness : Big
Codec ID : 129
Duration : 6 h 40 min
Bit rate mode : Constant
Bit rate : 384 kb/s
Channel(s) : 6 channels
Channel positions : Front: L C R, Side: L R, LFE
Sampling rate : 48.0 kHz
Frame rate : 31.250 FPS (1536 spf)
Bit depth : 16 bits
Compression mode : Lossy
Delay relative to video : -728 ms
Stream size : 1.07 GiB (3%)
Service kind : Complete Main

Also as a side note, could the reason kkrtg not be work because I have Tivo Desktop installed on the same computer?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That file should work just fine. Do other files play OK in VLC? Maybe you just have a general video problem with your PC.


----------



## tgillispie (Apr 7, 2017)

Dan203 said:


> That file should work just fine. Do other files play OK in VLC? Maybe you just have a general video problem with your PC.


Yup files play fine. Its just when I record local channels so far that have the issue.

If i record something on ESPN it plays back fine.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Do you have VideoReDo?


----------



## tgillispie (Apr 7, 2017)

Dan203 said:


> Do you have VideoReDo?


No. I Use Cyberlink Power Director. I know its not a Cyberlink issue as videos from ESPN work fine.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I was just going to suggest you try VideoReDo Quick Stream Fix to see if it can fix the file for you. If you've never tried VideoReDo then you can download it and run it for 15 days as a free trial just to see if it works for you. If it does consider buying it. If not then uninstall it.


----------



## tgillispie (Apr 7, 2017)

Dan203 said:


> I was just going to suggest you try VideoReDo Quick Stream Fix to see if it can fix the file for you. If you've never tried VideoReDo then you can download it and run it for 15 days as a free trial just to see if it works for you. If it does consider buying it. If not then uninstall it.


I tried it and same thing. Just the black screen with VLC logo and sound playing in the background.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

tgillispie said:


> Here's the output.
> General ...
> Duration : 6 h 40 min
> Video ...
> ...


Video duration looks wonky to me.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

tgillispie said:


> I tried it and same thing. Just the black screen with VLC logo and sound playing in the background.


Does the video open and show video in the VideoReDo UI?


----------



## tgillispie (Apr 7, 2017)

Dan203 said:


> Does the video open and show video in the VideoReDo UI?


No. When you opened videoRedo and you select what video and I select the one I'm having issues with it just shows a green screen


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

tgillispie said:


> No. When you opened videoRedo and you select what video and I select the one I'm having issues with it just shows a green screen


That means there is something seriously wrong with the video. Which program did you use to decrypt it? Are you sure the MAK was set correctly? Do you still have the original .tivo file? Can you open that?


----------



## tgillispie (Apr 7, 2017)

Dan203 said:


> That means there is something seriously wrong with the video. Which program did you use to decrypt it? Are you sure the MAK was set correctly? Do you still have the original .tivo file? Can you open that?


I used kmttg and also direct show dump.

I dont think its the program i am using. I have tried editing many shows that I recorded on local channels like Fox or CBS and most of them have this issue. I just tried playing the .tivo file and same thing. Blank screen with audio.

What is the MAK? Is that the media access key that enables the transfering of TV shows? If so yes I set that correctly. As I have said many times shows I record on ESPN play fine.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That is very strange. Can you record a small segment from one of the channels that cause you trouble, transfer it using the web UI, and then upload it to me here....

Upload Files to VideoReDo

A small 5 minute recording should be fine, as long as it has the same issue.

To use the web UI what you do is it open a web browser and go to ....

https://<TiVo IP>/nowplaying/index.html

You will first get some sort certificate expired error. Ignore it or add an exception. (depends on browser) Then you will be prompted for a user name and password. The user name is tivo (lowerecase) and the password is your MAK. There will be links next to each show for "Download MPEG-TS" and "Download MPEG-PS", the TS one is likely what you're using so use that one.


----------



## tgillispie (Apr 7, 2017)

Dan203 said:


> That is very strange. Can you record a small segment from one of the channels that cause you trouble, transfer it using the web UI, and then upload it to me here....
> 
> Upload Files to VideoReDo
> 
> ...


I think recording something small and uploading it is going to be hard to do. Not all programs have the problem. For example if I record the news on FOX and then try watching it on my computer after converting to the right format it plays with no problem. FOX was the same channel I recorded the program that I am having issues with.

I tried downloading the FOX program that I have had issues with using the TIvo UI by logging in with tivo and my MAK and downloading it in TS and still same issue.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Do you have the original .tivo file from the football game you posted above? If so go into VideoReDo and use Tools->Trim and copy to grab just the forst 500MB of the file. Check the output and see if it has the same issue. If it does then upload that. You'll also have to send me a private message with your MAK so I can open the file.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

tgillispie said:


> I think recording something small and uploading it is going to be hard to do. Not all programs have the problem. For example if I record the news on FOX and then try watching it on my computer after converting to the right format it plays with no problem. FOX was the same channel I recorded the program that I am having issues with.
> 
> I tried downloading the FOX program that I have had issues with using the TIvo UI by logging in with tivo and my MAK and downloading it in TS and still same issue.


There is a feature in kmttg that would allow you to capture a small clip of a troublesome show. You could use the resume download feature in kmttg. See Workaround #2 - using kmttg Resume Transfers: kmttg / Wiki / Resume_Downloads


----------



## tgillispie (Apr 7, 2017)

Dan203 said:


> Do you have the original .tivo file from the football game you posted above? If so go into VideoReDo and use Tools->Trim and copy to grab just the forst 500MB of the file. Check the output and see if it has the same issue. If it does then upload that. You'll also have to send me a private message with your MAK so I can open the file.


Dan,

Apologies for the delay. I did what you suggested and when I played the file it just showed a blank screen and I didnt hear anything. Not sure if it worked. When i tried to upload the file I got an error that says "the file is too big"


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

How big is the file? It should only be 500MB if you followed my directions. I want the trimmed file, not the full 6+ hour recording.


----------



## tgillispie (Apr 7, 2017)

Dan203 said:


> How big is the file? It should only be 500MB if you followed my directions. I want the trimmed file, not the full 6+ hour recording.


It was 500MB. I checked the size in windows and it says 500MB


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

tgillispie said:


> It was 500MB. I checked the size in windows and it says 500MB


Hmmm... which browser were you using? We've been using that upload script for years and never had a report of that problem.

If you want to upload it to like goigle drive or some other share service feel free. I can download it from wherever.


----------



## tgillispie (Apr 7, 2017)

Dan203 said:


> Hmmm... which browser were you using? We've been using that upload script for years and never had a report of that problem.
> 
> If you want to upload it to like goigle drive or some other share service feel free. I can download it from wherever.


I was using google chrome


----------

